# MIDNIGHT PURPLE GTR ARRIVED



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

Guess what guys?.............My gtr arrived yesterday and its :flame:.......will post pics later


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Happy days:clap:


----------



## daniel89 (Jul 20, 2008)

Congratulation !


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Lol


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)




----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

markpriorgts-t said:


>


Think he's still busy photoshopping it big fella


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

If you're genuine then we will forgive you on your previous posts if not then :chairshot post some pics up :blahblah:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

This should be good


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Think he's still busy photoshopping it big fella


...........:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:.........

You dont deserve to see pics if thats your attitude


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

gtr specialists said:


> ...........:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:.........
> 
> You dont deserve to see pics if thats your attitude


Guys just read the comments in this thread!!!! sounds like first grade kindergarden.

@gtr specialists . . just post the bloody pictures or even better make a thread when you have the gotten the pics!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

am i the only one expecting someone else's black r35 at night? lmao!

pics up !


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Guys just read the comments in this thread!!!! sounds like first grade kindergarden.
> 
> @gtr specialists . . just post the bloody pictures or even better make a thread when you have the gotten the pics!


OK when I get a chance to take some pics of the BEAST!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm starting to feel sorry for the Scousers now. Not only are they shit at football, but now they also seem lumbered with this oxygen thief. No wonder so many of then head south!! :chuckle:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Boosted said:


> oxygen thief.


awesome saying lol :clap:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

got a camera phone?

email it to me

[email protected]


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

aferx said:


> If you're genuine then we will forgive you on your previous posts if not then :chairshot post some pics up :blahblah:


+1 , get them pics up then!


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

markpriorgts-t said:


> am i the only one expecting someone else's black r35 at night? lmao!
> 
> pics up !


Yes you are the only one because no one else is LOST like you:chairshot:chairshot


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

anyway how do I post pics up?


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

join photobucket or email them to mook


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

markpriorgts-t said:


> join photobucket or email them to mook


Thanks mate ill have a go:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

why aren't you out driving it instead of posting drivel?

mook


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

GUESS WHAT!

He's a liar


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

major beeftank said:


> GUESS WHAT!
> 
> He's a liar


GUESS WHAT? MAJOR BEEFTANK IS A MUPPET


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> why aren't you out driving it instead of posting drivel?
> 
> mook


Crap weather


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

*Guess what?*

gtr specialists = jedward


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

gtr specialists said:


> Crap weather


yep would get very wet with a imaginary car :runaway:


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

markpriorgts-t said:


> yep would get very wet with a imaginary car :runaway:


You seem to know all about it


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> gtr specialists = jedward


hahahahahahahaha:thumbsup:

George you just cheer'd my 12 hour shift up :runaway:


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

markpriorgts-t said:


> hahahahahahahaha:thumbsup:
> 
> George you just cheer'd my 12 hour shift up :runaway:


HA HA HA


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

we are ending up with another pointless thread. 

Post these pics mate to shut everyone up instead of calling people names that will only annoy the mods and you will end up with another one of your threads locked along with a possible ban.


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> we are ending up with another pointless thread.
> 
> Post these pics mate to shut everyone up instead of calling people names that will only annoy the mods and you will end up with another one of your threads locked along with a possible ban.


Just having a laugh before I post the pics hopefully 2mro because the weather was too crap to take pics today mate


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

gtr specialists said:


> Just having a laugh before I post the pics hopefully 2mro because the weather was too crap to take pics today mate


Yep,the sun fell out of the sky and all earth is in eternal darkness now so nothing can been seen and no camera will work.


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

Irish GTR said:


> Yep,the sun fell out of the sky and all earth is in eternal darkness now so nothing can been seen and no camera will work.


Wow your clever:runaway:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

gtr specialists said:


> Wow your clever:runaway:


Well,considering you state in another thread that you have your car in a garage (which would be dry),but on this thread its too horrrible out to take any pics.


So far all I see from you is talk and more talk and then excuses.:blahblah:


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

Irish GTR said:


> Well,considering you state in another thread that you have your car in a garage (which would be dry),but on this thread its too horrrible out to take any pics.
> 
> 
> So far all I see from you is talk and more talk and then excuses.:blahblah:


....:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:....

talk to the hand


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Congratulations on your purchase and look forward to seeing the pictures. I love Midnight purple...mines Silver and not a 35...but a gawjuss R33 GTS S/C and yeah....tis supercharged the only one in the *WORLD!*

You can attach pics as a file to your post without going to photo-sick-bucket to host them.

Claire


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

Booty-licious said:


> Congratulations on your purchase and look forward to seeing the pictures. I love Midnight purple...mines Silver and not a 35...but a gawjuss R33 GTS S/C and yeah....tis supercharged the only one in the *WORLD!*
> 
> You can attach pics as a file to your post without going to photo-sick-bucket to host them.
> 
> Claire


Thanks Claire your very helpful unlike SOME PEOPLE


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

gtr specialists said:


> Thanks Claire your very helpful


Yeah I am....I know :thumbsup:


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

second worst thread ever... first being the other one started by this "GTR Special guy"...


lame


----------



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)

i don't think a r35 looks good in midnight purple


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Wheres the pic?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Perhaps he should change his name from 'gtr specialists' to 'gtr specialneeds' :lamer:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Boosted said:


> Perhaps he should change his name from 'gtr specialists' to 'gtr specialneeds' :lamer:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Wott no pics.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Subscribing to this thread


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

I think MP looks a bit poo.... :flame:
My first pic of the car was from behind the living room window on a rainy day.

Why not take a pic from the garage? Artificial lights shining down on a car looks better than sun light anyway.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

pic?


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

He's probably on page 267 of Google image results for "midnight purple r35 gtr in rain"

mook


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Mook said:


> He's probably on page 267 of Google image results for "midnight purple r35 gtr in rain"
> 
> mook


lol i just wana see his car lol its been talked up so much now to not show it would feel like such a let down


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

As mook was saying above, i did a quick google relating to purple skylines and came across this minter, bit of topic i know but seeing this thread aint going no where i said why not lol


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

*Shane* said:


> As mook was saying above, i did a quick google relating to purple skylines and came across this minter, bit of topic i know but seeing this thread aint going no where i said why not lol


 that is really nice. ! Yummy


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Emm nice but not the 35 in midnight purple thou... still no pics.. :runaway:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Gay, gay, gay, thread.

I hate school holidays on here.....


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

AAAAAANNNNND I'M SPENT!!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

gtr specialists said:


> Thanks Claire your very helpful unlike SOME PEOPLE


he/she is clearly an arse, and probably hasn't got his/her licence yet.. can he/she not be eradicated from history..

appears to have few friends here... or on other forums.

ban hammer..ban hammer

:clap:


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Today I wear black socks.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Today's Weather in Liverpool - weather.co.uk


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

gtr specialists said:


> This week...................I shall be mostly talking out of my arse!!


 :chuckle:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

i think he has gave up!


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

what a clown, ban this fool:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

dont ban him, then there wont be anyone to take the piss out of :clap:


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

*Shane* said:


> As mook was saying above, i did a quick google relating to purple skylines and came across this minter, bit of topic i know but seeing this thread aint going no where i said why not lol


That skyline is now dead....Real shame as it was a beautiful example


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

^^^^ come to think of it now, was that skyline the gtt from northern ireland ???


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

No matey , that belonged to a fella called Declan. This belonged to a guy around Lurgan.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Ah right mate, really savage car, afraid to ask why its no longer around


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

our specialist friend was logged on last about an hour ago but no pics

hmmmm


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

So whats the excuse today then...............did Sunday mass go on too long for you you to get the camera out and take pics of the car?:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

Irish GTR said:


> So whats the excuse today then...............did Sunday mass go on too long for you you to get the camera out and take pics of the car?:chuckle::chuckle:


Na been too busy cruising in it:runaway:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

gtr specialists said:


> Na been too busy cruising in it:runaway:


Id say you really are a "special" indeed........................


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

gtr specialists said:


> Na been too busy cruising in it:runaway:




Xbox or ps3?


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

gtr specialists said:


> Na been too busy cruising in it:runaway:


about time you woke up

you need to stop having these wet dreams


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

TREG said:


> Xbox or ps3?


PMSl.....:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

TREG said:


> Xbox or ps3?


Your such a game freak sorry im not like you I dont play games


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

gtr specialists said:


> Your such a game freak sorry im not like you I dont play games





Your playing one now fool


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

steveyturbo said:


> That skyline is now dead....Real shame as it was a beautiful example


Might be wrong !!!! But ive a feeling this car is getting repaired or is repaired !!!!!! 
Beautiful car , looked at buying it when it was damaged.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

This thread is for the bin 

So, Banzai G, are you keeping your car for now?

Marc


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Stachi said:


> This thread is for the bin
> 
> So, Banzai G, are you keeping your car for now?
> 
> Marc


If the right money is offered ill sell mate !!!! :thumbsup:
But in the meantime ,im changing a few other things before i get it mapped !!!!! 
Should be the complete package when im finished :clap:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Putting a twist to this thread heres a real pic of a Midnight Purple II GTR :flame: :nervous:


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

I kinda like that! if it wasn't for the bad price of the colour once you've smashed something to pieces I'd have got myself a MP2 R33 GTR...

@Banzai G 
Keep us updated!

Marc


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

there are a few about if you do a search on google you will see


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

What do you guys think of this :smokin:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

aferx said:


> What do you guys think of this :smokin:


looks good, photochop but a good one


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

so tell me lads what happened to that tasty 34 with the white rims i posted up ?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

gtr specialists said:


> Na been too busy cruising in it:runaway:


Is that cruising for like minded men ??


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

banzai g said:


> Might be wrong !!!! But ive a feeling this car is getting repaired or is repaired !!!!!!
> Beautiful car , looked at buying it when it was damaged.:thumbsup:


The car will never be the same with the impact it had taken, it really needed to be reshelled...


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

TREG said:


> Xbox or ps3?


PMSL:bowdown1:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I reckon he'll be back on at about quarter to 4, or if he can get on a computer during one of his lessons then maybe before lol


----------



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)

aferx said:


> Putting a twist to this thread heres a real pic of a Midnight Purple II GTR :flame: :nervous:



That is the car of gtr specialists!!!!


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

No its not,that 35 is American (see number plates) and Mr "Special" GTR is in the UK. (mentally in another world though).


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

steveyturbo said:


> That skyline is now dead....Real shame as it was a beautiful example



the first time i saw this car for real is was so sick.....from jealousy!

im glad its dead


----------



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)

Irish GTR said:


> No its not,that 35 is American (see number plates) and Mr "Special" GTR is in the UK. (mentally in another world though).



He has a House in the US too :chuckle:


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Sep 10, 2007)

A purple Gtr is full of win,














Shame that he's talking out of his ar*e.


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


Correct info about this car... Just to clear it up...

I Personaly built/maintained this car for one of my close friends about 3-years ago, & as some of you know i was also involved in the Death of this beautiful car, Rite after a £7k engine build a Taxi Driver hit me on a blind corner on a country road no more than 4 miles after leaving the workshop on its 1st run out...Sick but true...uke:uke:

The owner being my close mate was super cool about it & actuly laughed when i called him to tell him of its fate "that ****ing car" he said...lol
We recived a very very generous payout from the Taxi Drivers insurance company :smokin: & It sat out the back of my house for nearly a year by which time interest had been lost in the "Track Project" we had planned for it & was sold on last christmas eve... It has changed hands a few times, has since been fixed & is back out on the road again, but with a very different spec to what it had orignaly when it was built by MINE'S...


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Mr Special "KID" GTR must be grounded by mammy and daddy.........................maybe they caught him up to no good watching naughty porn on the computer when he should have being doing his homework instead.:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

Irish GTR said:


> Mr Special "KID" GTR must be grounded by mammy and daddy.........................maybe they caught him up to no good watching naughty porn on the computer when he should have being doing his homework instead.:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Dear Mr Irish,I WAS BANNED YOU LUNATIC:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

gtr specialists said:


> Dear Mr Irish,I WAS BANNED YOU LUNATIC:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot


WHY????


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

so he would have plenty of time to go take pics of his purple 35 lol


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Irish GTR said:


> WHY????


indeed????

where are these photos then.. ??


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

*Shane* said:


> so he would have plenty of time to go take pics of his purple 35 lol


Or master the art of photoshopping it maybe?:chuckle:

Maybe the lock on his garage got picklocked and some one robbed it,or maybe it floated away in the storms,or maybe its a "Special GTR" that can drive itself,so its gone off for a long drive on its own......................just like Kit from Knightrider?

4 reasonable or far fetched excuses there for you to choose from..........opcorn:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL, Just imagine sat there watching the ban meter tick down for a week, fingers at the ready with the next load of bull crap you want to type! 



Skyline specialist, do yourself a favour mate, stop coming out with the crap. Come clean and tell us your proper age and post a tread saying 'this is the car i would like when i pass my test' 

Everyone will change there tune and respect that your young and want XXX car when you grow up. When i was your age i wanted a 32 skyline! many years ago, however i have a 34 now. Far better than a 32 flame but a the end of the day the 34 was not around then. 


Come clean my mate and people will have alot more respect for you and will treat you the same as everyone else on here. No one will laugh at you mate, wee all have dreams and me for one, well i got my dream but in my eyes far better than i wanted!


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

hello guys how you been?:wavey:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

gtr specialists said:


> hello guys how you been?:wavey:


hello mate, we going to cut the crap and start again.?


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> hello mate, we going to cut the crap and start again.?


Thanks mate:thumbsup:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

You are just back from a ban...............ban for what then?????




Now this is over a week later on from your 1st excuse..............................Where are the pics of your midnight purple R35??????

Cut the crap and excuses,and either post the pics of else pi55 off once and for all.

Or else own up,say sorry and grow up and then this forum will start to respect you.

Simple as that and end of.


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

Irish GTR said:


> SO where are the pics of your midnight purple R35??????
> 
> Cut the crap and excuses,and either post the pics of else pi55 off once and for all.
> 
> ...


You watch your mouth and go and stick your head up someone elses a**s:chairshot


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

gtr specialists said:


> You watch your mouth and go and stick your head up someone elses a**s:chairshot


Is this the reason for you being banned then?


Mate,do you actually want another ban.........maybe a more permanent one this time??



Wheres your pics of your gtr???

Over 8 pages on,over a week later on and all we have from you is abusive posts and excuses from you.

Cut the carry on out and either put up or shut up.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Makes me giggle this thread...


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

Moff said:


> Makes me giggle this thread...


And me:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

Irish GTR said:


> Is this the reason for you being banned then?
> 
> 
> Mate,do you actually want another ban.........maybe a more permanent one this time??
> ...


:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:and:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:and:blahblah:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

This thread FTW!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I think we all know GTR Special'tit does not own a 35 ,just ignore the Clown


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Guess what....














You have 24 hours to post the pics before you are given a PERMANENT ban

danke

mook


----------



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)

Guess what?

We will never see pics of his virtual gt-r^^


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)




----------



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

guess what!!

i also own a r35 gtr in midnight purple! its an spec-v tuned to a massive 700 hp on the wheels! i uses my personal contact in nissan to get it


:thumbsup::chuckle:






















on the otherhand this thread is hilarious, cant wait for the hammer of ban to dropped from mook


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

i actually feel cheated!!


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

Cant believe people belived this clown.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

KaXXeN said:


> guess what!!
> 
> i also own a r35 gtr in midnight purple! its an spec-v tuned to a massive 700 hp on the wheels! i uses my personal contact in nissan to get it
> 
> ...






Oh great-stick some pics up or your banned:thumbsup :
lol


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

why dont all of you just leave me ALONE!!!:bawling:


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

Because you have not posted pics of a gtr which you supposedly own . Empty promises consistently. Waste of time. Waste of bandwith, avoiding each person who's questioned you. You do not own a mnp gtr . FACT.


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

supracork said:


> Because you have not posted pics of a gtr which you supposedly own . Empty promises consistently. Waste of time. Waste of bandwith, avoiding each person who's questioned you. You do not own a mnp gtr . FACT.


ok then.......


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

gtr specialists said:


> why dont all of you just leave me ALONE!!!:bawling:


I think theres someone on this forum that can arrange that for you quite easily.....................................................permantly.


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

Irish GTR said:


> I think theres someone on this forum that can arrange that for you quite easily.....................................................permantly.


ok:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

45 minutes left before PERMABAN!


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

LMAO!!!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Ooh. The lord of the manor has stirred from his slumber


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Here the pic, its been in another thread for ages. Cant belive you all missed it. 















On a serious note "blowdog" thats a crappy story i read about your porsche. Any news on that?


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Mook said:


> Ooh. The lord of the manor has stirred from his slumber


WHO? ME? lol 

i'll get my coat..........:shy:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

How hard is it to take a picture!! 

LOL on the purple spray job above.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

So is he gone for good then??

Dont get me wrong,while its funny in 1 sense to see sad people like this do this (for a page or 2),its actually taking up valuable space on the forum (2 long and utter crap threads from this kid now) and its also taking away from other members more serious threads and bumping down the pages.

Its also spamming.

Hope hes gone for good tbh.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Yooooooooooooooooooooooooouuuu're outta here!


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

:clap:


----------



## The return (Nov 24, 2009)

:clap::clap::clap::clap:hi guys:clap::clap::clap::thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

not long till you go again :thumbsup:


----------



## The return (Nov 24, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> not long till you go again :thumbsup:


LOL


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

The return said:


> LOL


told you so 

admin got their :squintdan on,kudos!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

lol we need stuff like this to happen once in a while


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

Can ye ban this prats I.p address ?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

loving his status update even though he is banned


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Thought the mods would of been on this quick!?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the thing is a lot of people have had fun abusing him (or her)


we are damned if we do and damned if we don't


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Get rid of him Robbie-the onlg reason hes been treated like a idiot is because he has acted like one.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

supracork said:


> Can ye ban this prats I.p address ?


nah, it's a dynamic IP

mook


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Well close this post at least


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes M'lud


----------

